# IMS shower screens integrated vs woven



## moley (Jan 30, 2014)

I've been looking at precision shower screens. There are 2 versions that IMS produce:

http://www.espressoservices.co.uk/ims_rancilio_shower_plate.html

Which is better out of the two?

The woven has a much smaller filter capacity, which I guess is a good thing. However, the integrated looks like it'd be easier to clean.

Any thoughts much appreciated....


----------



## moley (Jan 30, 2014)

Also, would either of these fit the Silvia?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

To answer one of your questions yes they will both fit a Silvia. As to which one is better I have no idea, most people went for the integrated rather than woven ones on my group buy and no-one bought both versions for their machine, I meant to but totally forgot when I placed the order. I can tell you that the water distribution certainly appears to be better with the IMS screen fitted than the standard one and that less crud seems to get pulled back into the machine, they are certainly easy to clean and after a backflush there appeared to be more "silt" in the blind basket than I had expected even though the drip tray doesn't seem to get as full of crud since I fitted the IMS screen. Whether I would actually pay £14.95 plus VAT and carriage ~£22 in total I'm not so sure.


----------



## moley (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks Charlie,

Hmmm.... would you be happy to pay £17.76 for the woven one?










I reckon the integrated is the one for me....

Does anyone know anywhere cheaper than £22?


----------

